# Location, Location, Location.



## LyndseyJ (Dec 4, 2011)

So where is everyone from/where do you live now?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 4, 2011)

California.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2011)

Cali :glare:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2011)

The western part of Oregon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissK (Dec 4, 2011)

Mississippi


----------



## Dwindlin (Dec 4, 2011)

O-h!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

Country: Germany -> Deutschland
State: North Rhine Westphalia -> Nordrhein Westfalen
City: Cologne -> Köln
District: Porz-Mania -> Porz-Wahn
^_^


----------



## northernnhmedic (Dec 4, 2011)

The state of confusion.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 4, 2011)

Kentucky


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 4, 2011)

Big D Texas


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 4, 2011)

Countdown City, Tejas


----------



## medic417 (Dec 4, 2011)

Address unknown, no such number.........................


----------



## Sasha (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm lost in translation. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 4, 2011)

Transitioning between east Texas and the DFW metroplex.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2011)

Reno, NV


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Country: Germany -> Deutschland
> State: North Rhine Westphalia -> Nordrhein Westfalen
> City: Cologne -> Köln
> District: Porz-Mania -> Porz-Wahn
> ^_^



I'm probably one of the few on here who could find all of that on a map with little to no effort at LOL.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm probably one of the few on here who could find all of that on a map with little to no effort at LOL.



Really?
I hope you want make only a joke for me.
I think more people have found it.


----------



## Simusid (Dec 4, 2011)

Swansea, MA.   East of Providence RI


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2011)

Gardena, California-Belleveu NE-Lincon NE-Omaha,NE-Central CA, with military duty in Calif.'s San Francisco Bay area (Moffett).


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2011)

*Rettsani's homeland*

http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/map/google_map_NRW.htm


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Really?
> I hope you want make only a joke for me.
> I think more people have found it.



I was referring to the fact that many (most?) Americans know frighteningly little about countries outside of the United States.


----------



## LyndseyJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Originally from Michigan, but I live in Georgia now.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 5, 2011)

The great big Mitten. 

North of the D.


----------



## firetender (Dec 5, 2011)

Could it be you didn't notice the info in that space just below everyone's Avatar?

In fact, it's listed under *Location*.

But what surprised me was all the people who responded and repeated what's in plain view.

...or maybe I'm confused.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 5, 2011)

Possibly using tapatalk?

Or maybe just looking for specifics for her next target to stalk? Hmm...


----------



## MedicBender (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently moving from Maryland to Iowa. Staying in MIchigan in the mean time.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 5, 2011)

Home of the 12-0 NFL Team
AND 
Rosebowl Bound team

Literally...halfway between those two cities.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I was referring to the fact that many (most?) Americans know frighteningly little about countries outside of the United States.



Why is this so?
We have here an average of 10 - 12 years going to school and completed after 3 years of professional training. After each class, the basic knowledge so you can be tested moves to a higher level.
Geography and knowledge of world political systems are basic knowledge here. Just as economics.You learn right from the 4th class.
The only thing that bothers me is that our emergency service career certificates are not recognized International or Europe. Were it otherwise I would have been back for a job. So I'm waiting for better times and work as a volunteer EMT.




firetender said:


> Could it be you didn't notice the info in that space just below everyone's Avatar?
> 
> In fact, it's listed under *Location*.
> 
> ...



Because you're right.
But I still think it's a nice idea.
One can also write here where you are or where you go.

I think I'll go straight to the Christmas market in Cologne's inner city.
And I'm a non-alcoholic mulled wine drink for you with.


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 5, 2011)

I live less than an hour from where I was born. I just keep moving farther and farther from cities. I tend to tell people I live on the edge of nowhere.


----------



## atropine (Dec 5, 2011)

The best city in the world, Anaheim, just blocks away from the happiest place on earth


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 7, 2011)

Gainesville, FL... College Town USA


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I was referring to the fact that many (most?) Americans know frighteningly little about countries outside of the United States.



I know lots about Countries outside the US, but they are alllllllllllllllllllllllll Tropical, have beaches, good exchange rates, and a beach....... Because those are the only ones I care to visit!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 7, 2011)

> Why is this so?
> We have here an average of 10 - 12 years going to school and completed after 3 years of professional training. After each class, the basic knowledge so you can be tested moves to a higher level.
> Geography and knowledge of world political systems are basic knowledge here. Just as economics.You learn right from the 4th class.
> The only thing that bothers me is that our emergency service career certificates are not recognized International or Europe. Were it otherwise I would have been back for a job. So I'm waiting for better times and work as a volunteer EMT



There has just been a steady decline in the quality of education as our schools have become more focused on scores on standardized tests than on actually turning out functional and productive graduates.

By the way, I'm going to brush up on my German and see if I can challenge the Rettungssanitaeter examinations.  I've always wanted that credential.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fish said:


> I know lots about Countries outside the US, but they are alllllllllllllllllllllllll Tropical, have beaches, good exchange rates, and a beach....... Because those are the only ones I care to visit!



I rest my case....for the several examples of the failings of America demonstrated in that post.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2011)

SSwain said:


> Home of the 12-0 NFL Team
> AND
> Rosebowl Bound team
> 
> Literally...halfway between those two cities.



Greenbay and who else?


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I rest my case....for the several examples of the failings of America demonstrated in that post.



Ha, why because I didn't use correct grammar and do not know where certain Cities/Counties in Europe are? I have been to Europe, didn't like it as much as the Tropical areas. That is why I know more about them, A LOT more. Because I actually spend time and money there. I have lived in 3 different Countries, 2 being in Europe, and have been to 9 different Countries. And have attended three Countries school systems, you were in the Military most Americans will never be as well traveled or have as much knowledge about the outside world as someone in the Military. 

I'll call my friends in Sweden for ya and ask them to point directly to Lee County Florida, San Bernardino California, Prince George County Virginia, Blythe California, Fort Collins Colorado on a Map and see how well they farewithout taking more than 5mins per area. They'd give the same thought I did when reading that fellas earlier post "Where the heck is that???"

But hey, I love you anyway cause your a Military man and a Texan!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 8, 2011)

> But hey, I love you anyway cause your a Military man and a Texan!



I'm not a Texan.  The only significant time I've ever spent down there was for basic and tech school.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 8, 2011)

Fish said:


> Greenbay and who else?



UW Madison

Halfway between you'll find Fond du Lac


----------



## LyndseyJ (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, some people are quite rude. I am new to this site, and I didn't realize that the location was on the side until after, my apologies. Also, I am not a stalker, so that is out of the question as well. I'm just saying, if you didn't like the thread, then why post anything at all? It's just at topic. Happy holidays to you too.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 9, 2011)

Countries doesn't need to be capitalized every time you use the word, neither does tropics. 

To the OP, no one here has been rude to you thus far. Several people posted joking comments and a forum moderator pointed out that this thread duplicates easily available information. Since this is the internet it is natural people are suspicious when others ask personal information. Location + other information can allow people to figure out someone's employer which isn't something a lot of us want known. 

If you want "rude" I will direct you to the tech forum I frequent. It is likely that if you had posted this same thread there you would have received infraction points for not reading the rules or looking around. We really are warm and fuzzy here compared to other forums.


----------



## firetender (Dec 9, 2011)

LyndseyJ said:


> Wow, some people are quite rude. I am new to this site, and I didn't realize that the location was on the side until after, my apologies. Also, I am not a stalker, so that is out of the question as well. I'm just saying, if you didn't like the thread, then why post anything at all? It's just at topic. Happy holidays to you too.


 
Lyndsey,

Considering most of the 40 respondents took you seriously (not to mention pretty much ignoring what I had to say:rofl I'd suggest there's a lot more "Welcome!" here than anything else, and you seemed to tap in to a need amongst the members to share everything but GPS coordinates of their houses!

Most threads don't get this far, so I'd guess there's some people here who'd like to hear more from you.

Keep coming back...it works!

(Ooops! wrong program!)


----------



## epipusher (Dec 9, 2011)

Meant to post earlier, but I was nose deep in a map looking for something. 

Indiana originally, worked in Iowa for almost a decade, went back for a few months, but wife's job brought us right back to the Hoosier state.


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I'm probably one of the few on here who could find all of that on a map with little to no effort at LOL.



I'm a homeschool mom.  We live with a map all the time.  I could probably have done at least the first two translations, too.  

I'm right here where I always was.  Central VA.  It's a delightful place to be.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 9, 2011)

LyndseyJ said:


> Wow, some people are quite rude. I am new to this site, and I didn't realize that the location was on the side until after, my apologies. Also, I am not a stalker, so that is out of the question as well.


I REALLY hope you didn't think I was serious about the stalker comment. I didn't think it could be taken any other way than a joke. Settle down a bit.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, I was born at a very young age in San Diego, CA. I now live part of my time in rural northeast Washington and east Texas.

I've gotten there by way of like 13 other places. VA, MD, CA, KS, Guam, FL, RI, and so on and so forth.


----------



## SSwain (Dec 9, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well, I was born at a very young age in San Diego, CA. I now live part of my time in rural northeast Washington and east Texas.
> 
> I've gotten there by way of like 13 other places. VA, MD, CA, KS, Guam, FL, RI, and so on and so forth.



I think you'd have been better off buying a map.


----------



## LyndseyJ (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry everyone for taking it too seriously!  Hope everyone has a merry Christmas!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2011)

Born and raised in Southern California. In the I.E. (Inland Empire) with no plans of leaving California.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 10, 2011)

firefite said:


> Born and raised in Southern California. In the I.E. (Inland Empire) with no plans of leaving California.



Smart man.


----------

